# Can't change attrib of hidden folders



## amit_suthar (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi :wave:

I've recently removed W32.silltFDC from my PC with help of Norton AV 2004. that virus have made infacted folder "hidden". Now, even after removal of virus, I cant make those hidden folder as viewable. "Hidden" chk box in property window is deactivated. Plz help out.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

amit_suthar said:


> Hi :wave:
> 
> I've recently removed W32.silltFDC from my PC with help of Norton AV 2004. that virus have made infacted folder "hidden". Now, even after removal of virus, I cant make those hidden folder as viewable. "Hidden" chk box in property window is deactivated. Plz help out.


Hi amit_suthar, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

Even though you 'think' that you have removed this virus, there could easily be 'traces' of it left behind, so... 

I recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Click on the coloured links.)_

Please create a new thread in the HiJackThis Log Help Forum and *not* in this one.

When you are carrying out *The 5 Steps*, if you _cannot_ complete any of them for whatever reason, just make mention of the fact in your post to The HJT Help Forum; an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.

Good Luck with it.

Kind Regards,


----------

